

Huge security vulnerability found in iOS 5 & 6 - dutchbrit
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Ftweakers.net%2Fnieuws%2F84472%2Fnederlanders-vinden-beveiligingsprobleem-in-browser-ios-6.html&act=url

======
st3fan
More details would be awesome :-)

